# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Was Princess Diana victim of "Honor Killing" by British Military unit?

## enhanced_deficit

*Was the British military involved in Princess Diana's death?*


on August 18, 2013 at 12:37 AM, updated August 18, 2013 at 12:47 AM      


In  2008, a British jury ruled that Diana, the Princess of Wales, and her  companion, Fayed, were unlawfully killed due to reckless speed and  drinking by their driver, and by the reckless pursuit of paparazzi  chasing them.(file photo)


A new conspiracy theory in the death of Princess Diana has emerged involving the British Military, per CNN.

In the cross-hairs of the theory is the British Special Air Service commando unit.



*The claim made its way to the military from a former sniper whose marriage had soured, according to the report.
*

*British  news source Sunday People says that it has seen a seven-page letter by  the in-laws claiming that the soldier had told his wife that the unit  was behind the deaths of Diana and Dodi Al Fayed.*

http://blog.al.com/wire/2013/08/was_...ary_invol.html

This was posted in other section.




> The news is spreading all  over.
> 
> A rumor sourced to parents-in-laws of an SAS soldier about a killing in  1997 of British Princess Diana who in turn was rumored to be pregnant  with baby of a muslim father and  step-sibling of future British  King has caused Scottland Yard to re-examine the investigation to find facts.
> 
> 
> *UK police checking new information on death of Princess Diana*
> 
>                              Published August 17, 2013
> FoxNews.com
> ...

----------


## PSYOP

We can't be having the heir apparent to the British throne marrying a Muslim with the pre-planned 9/11 false flag a few years out now, can we? I don't think it really even matters WHO exactly killed her, the point is it happened and we all know why.

----------


## Neil Desmond

I'd probably respond "yes" if I knew what it was that she did or supposedly did that was shameful or dishonorable on her part.

From what I'm aware of about her, she seemed to be a role model for role models, and was decent & respectable human being.  To me she was an admirable person for the integrity she seemed to have.

----------


## pcosmar

I'm sure she was killed.
The "whodunit" has always been in question. A question I never expected to be answered.
Would be interesting if some evidence surfaces beyond a second hand (hearsay) confession.

----------


## Neil Desmond

> We can't be having the heir apparent to the British throne marrying a Muslim with the pre-planned 9/11 false flag a few years out now, can we? I don't think it really even matters WHO exactly killed her, the point is it happened and we all know why.


That's an interesting hypothesis.  What about the empathy for Palestinians due to the commonality factor?

----------


## Cap

I wonder if maybe Snowden had some information concerning this, and this is a preemption.

----------

